# Are you fit?



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Being athletic and in shape, and especially doing cardio a lot, lowers your resting heart rate and improves your breathing. This could potentially mean lowering your physical symptoms of anxiety, or that being out of shape could make it worse.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

For this when I say fit I am meaning your physical athletic capabilities. Being thin but unable to run up stairs without getting out of breath is not fit. 


Also I might delete this poll, I just realized I should make a poll about resting heart rate maybe?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am very athletic but it doesn't lower any symptoms of my anxieties. It does help that sports are a good social outlet to meet people.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I won't make a resting heart rate poll, but it would be useful information if everyone posted it. I'll post mine when I get a chance, but I'm not at rest at the moment.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*when I see the thread*

when I just get home from gym


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Also I might delete this poll, I just realized I should make a poll about resting heart rate maybe?


Keep it and do both, they're both good questions.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I am usually thin but put on some weight this winter. Except for a few indoor exercises that help me not rust completely, I do nothing to shape up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I look fit, but I'm pretty sure I have no endurance. I'd probably start wheezing and pass out if I ran more than 100 feet.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Being athletic and in shape, and especially doing cardio a lot, lowers your resting heart rate and improves your breathing. This could potentially mean lowering your physical symptoms of anxiety, or that being out of shape could make it worse.


Yeah.. it's true, i've heard working out does help with anxiety.. i just don't know how much.. & to what extent, i have worked out.. but the problem is staying consistent, i'll just say that i'm slim/slim-jim:lol but.. according to my doctor, my blood pressure is fairly normal.. but i'm still a work in progress.. so


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Round is a shape! I really need to exercise more, but back problems are making it difficult. Did go on a short walk yesterday. Maybe, I'll force myself to go on another today


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Being athletic and in shape, and especially doing cardio a lot, lowers your resting heart rate and improves your breathing. This could potentially mean lowering your physical symptoms of anxiety, or that being out of shape could make it worse.


 Go away.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not in shape. I'm doing a 30-day squat challenge right now tho. Tis better than nothing


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pretty fit. I do some 5 - 10k runs every week and managed 12 rounds of boxing sparring the other week which is pretty punishing fitness wise. I could probably manage 20 under arm pull ups and 14 shoulder pull ups at the moment.

I find that it helps my social anxiety massively. Working out hard gets you high basically, it is good to feel like that a few times a week and it helps me sleep which is also very important for good mental health.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

To22 said:


> Keep it and do both, they're both good questions.


I'm not going to make another thread for it, I'm just asking that people post it here if they can. You can make one if you want!



lyssado707 said:


> Not in shape. I'm doing a 30-day squat challenge right now tho. Tis better than nothing


That's cool, good luck. Though I think you should add a cardio if possible, that's definitely going to be better for anxiety purposes, and for general health purposes. Your lungs and heart function are way more important than your leg and butt muscles.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

^Yeah I know. Tanx


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> I'm pretty fit. I do some 5 - 10k runs every week and managed 12 rounds of boxing sparring the other week which is pretty punishing fitness wise. I could probably manage 20 under arm pull ups and 14 shoulder pull ups at the moment.
> 
> I find that it helps my social anxiety massively. Working out hard gets you high basically, it is good to feel like that a few times a week and it helps me sleep which is also very important for good mental health.


You find the working out helps you feel good during the day. Do you have any experience with being out of shape vs. in shape, so that you could comment on whether having an overall level of fitness in general is helpful?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> You find the working out helps you feel good during the day. Do you have any experience with being out of shape vs. in shape, so that you could comment on whether having an overall level of fitness in general is helpful?


I have been out of shape! I have been hospitalised a few times through drug and alcohol abuse. I am of small frame but I used to weight 28 pounds more than I do now, which is a lot for me.

Yes, it absolutely helps. When you get to a good level of fitness you feel mentally sharp, you feel on point. I have thought a lot about what affects my mood, almost like I have used myself as a scientific experiment, I find that a regular sleeping pattern and a good level of fitness through exercise are the two most important functional considerations for good mental health.

Granted that there are philosophical challenges in life but I find that being psychically in shape helps me a lot.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am usually in good shape but could always be better. Even with it, I still feel anxious doing things that don't really require being in shape. I do think doing something repetitively until it becomes habit is the best way to lose anxiety towards that activity- put yourself into the situation that you fear until you own it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm reasonably healthy, I can walk for up to an hour without getting tired. I wouldn't be able to run ten marathons in ten days, though.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 98 pounds and I get winded from walking up the stairs


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm in good shape. I can jog at least six miles without becoming winded. I typically lift weights and/or do cardio (jogging or elliptical) daily.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

East said:


> I'm 98 pounds and I get winded from walking up the stairs


Wow, jeez, are you alright? Seen a doctor? At 18 that doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Wow, jeez, are you alright? Seen a doctor? At 18 that doesn't sound good at all.


I haven't had blood work done since August but I assume it's bc I'm deficient in something again lol


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't know. I can jog at a slow but steady pace, on a treadmill, for 20 minutes while only nose breathing the whole time. Maybe a bit? Or maybe everyone can do that. I could go for longer, but I get too hot. Also, I live in a city which has a dense public transport system and it's normal to walk a lot. So I think nothing of spending a couple of hours daily just walking here and there.


----------



## Soggy (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in shape. I run 5-6 miles on most days and want to work myself up to do a half marathon by summer/fall. I didn't vote athletic because any sport I do I pretty much a complete fail from lack of coordination, even though my body can definitely handle it.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fit for what? :rofl

For a fat slob I am not doing too badly.

I can swim on average about a 1/2 mile and have done upwards of around 1 mile. Anywhere from 30 to 72 lengths of the pool which is normal Olympic sized. Takes me forever to do it though.  Snail speed.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not overweight, but I'm also completely out of shape. My diet is a lot better than it was this time last year, so I'm hoping to sort out my fitness level this year.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in decent shape. My job requires a lot of walking at a fast pace, as well as climbing, squatting up and down, and lifting. From work, I get in a minimum of 12,500 (and sometimes over 20,000) steps per day. I also exercise regularly for at least 60 minutes at a time on the Arc Trainer or StairMaster with my heart rate at 160-170 bpm, in addition to lifting weights. As a result, I can walk for an indefinite amount of time, and I can tirelessly run up several flights of stairs. My resting heart rate ranges from 45-60 bpm.

I had to put in my fair share of work to reach this point of fitness, though, considering that I was significantly overweight and very much out of shape (except round -- hey, that _is_ a shape) when I was a teenager.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

Being fit and healthy does make things easier. 

I'm now were near as fit as I used to be though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've stopped doing cardio for maybe a month or a bit more. Been really slack with it. I'm way too tired from doing weights, which I much prefer do compared to cardio. I love lifting, and cardio sucks.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm in shape. Actually got into shape during these last couple of months and I'm no longer out of breath even after running.

My resting heart rate hasn't gone down though and I haven't noticed any benefits from the exercise on my SA. In fact my resting heart rate used to be around 50 and now it is constantly at 70+.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Bike to and from work a good 8-10 miles daily and spend the day (12 hour shift) walking, carrying boxes. On my days off I inline skate, and when visiting a rink I will skate for a good 4-5 hours straight. Cardio wise I am in excellent shape, but can't gain upper body muscle for the life of me. I've not found this exercise to help with anxiety but I do like feeling fit.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got around to testing my heart rate, right as soon I as woke up. 71 bpm.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm obese and can run 5k in 27mins and not die :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My fitness is non-existent but you can't tell from the outside. I need to stop being so lazy.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

My fitness could be better and I'm also a few pounds overweight and weak for my size. Going to hit the weights more and try to do an hour of cardio a day. It does help me feel better when I have a good workout.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I live on the 5th floor, but I usually take the stairs instead of the elevator. I get a bit short of breath at the top, but not much. I'm skinny and in reasonable shape for the amount of time I put into working out(regularly but not pushing myself so hard), and my age. I could use a better stamina, though. I'm gonna raise the bar soon and start running again(it's become warmer outside).


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

No, but in the last few I have been working out has made a significant improvement. Although I got a stitch two days ago during a 10 minute walk and it still hasn't gone away. So either I'm unfit or I have appendicitis.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Conviction07 said:


> No, but in the last few I have been working out has made a significant improvement. Although I got a stitch two days ago during a 10 minute walk and it still hasn't gone away. So either I'm unfit or I have appendicitis.


Ha ha. Well that's probably poor breathing habits and poor posture while doing your walk.


----------



## feelsoblue (Mar 30, 2015)

Definitely not. Metabolism used to be really high but obviously with age it slows do so there is some belly fat developing. I can't run beyond a third of a mile without having to slow down to walk, but I'm now making a resolution to at least train myself everyday to get healthier.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mentally? No

Physically? No


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't say so. I used to go to the gym regularly, but things happen and I just drifted out of it over time to the point where I just cancelled my membership and don't really do much around the house. 

I try to eat healthy but my brother who I live with eats like a slob so I end up succumbing to peer pressure a lot of the time. And to add to that, it was my birthday today, so I splurged and just ate pizza and cake. 

On the bright side, as I don't drive, I have to walk a lot, and I'm on vacation this week and planning to go to the city at least a couple of times, and I always end up walking a lot there. So hope springs eternal.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

No. I want to be but I need to eat more for that first.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not hurting. The weather is almost nice enough to commit to mountain biking every second day again; last summer I was in better shape than I was in high school; hoping to do the same this year. :boogie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not fit at all. I was close once to being fit. I was almost there, but I didn't continue exercising and started eating lots of junk food.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Thought I was until I had to do 10 push ups. Then he said at least one would do. Then I died a little inside.


Ha ha. Maybe you can start by doing them on your knees?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Being athletic and in shape, and especially doing cardio a lot, lowers your resting heart rate and improves your breathing. This could potentially mean lowering your physical symptoms of anxiety, or that being out of shape could make it worse.


I had to go to the Er once and the doctor said my resting heart rate was 38 which I was even impressed with, considering that this was taken after having heart palpitations on a run, and not from a dead sleep ... Made me wear a wear a monitor 22 hours a day for a month after that though because he was concerned that it was too low and they wanted to see if I could make the palpation happen again so it could be recorded... Turns out I was fine... I was running on a completely empty stomach first thing at 5 am in morning and hadn't had anything to drink, so he said that it was probably just poor circumstance that caused my heart to go wonky, still am afraid to really push myself while running. Still have anxiety though...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Kind of. My job is really physical demanding and I have no problems doing it. I seen people quit after a few hours because they couldn't handle it.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Voted not in shape. I am reasonably fit,but a bit overweight. I lost like 12kgs the last year,and then got to a point where I just can't lose any more. Been the same weight for a couple of months


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I catorgize myself as "skinny fat"


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I am very fat and it happened very suddenly. I still often think of myself as 105lbs instead of 230+. I'll be sitting there at a restaurant feeling normal and realize I am visually not at all the same person as in my head. So much of my identity is being thin and athletic. Not a bit of body fat and indestructible. I am not anymore. I can't change it. I don't know what to do to accept my new appearance and impression I give people.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably not so out of shape as most sedentary people, but still pretty out of shape. I always maintained a fairly good level of fitness in my youth, it was easy then though, I played several sports, and well, sports are fun and easy to get up and out to do. Nowadays after all the years of drugs and alcohol and anxiety and apathy it's hard to work up the energy to go out and exercise. Might have to get back on those sports, that damned socializing though...


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

lets just say i can punch a hole thru a gorilla


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

kageri said:


> I am very fat and it happened very suddenly. I still often think of myself as 105lbs instead of 230+. I'll be sitting there at a restaurant feeling normal and realize I am visually not at all the same person as in my head. So much of my identity is being thin and athletic. Not a bit of body fat and indestructible. I am not anymore. I can't change it. I don't know what to do to accept my new appearance and impression I give people.


Awww...sorry to hear that. Screw what people think.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> I catorgize myself as "skinny fat"


Same here. My doctor says I have a "narrow frame". But I'm getting a pudgy belly.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm in shape, round is a shape...

But seriously, I'm not really the most health person around, but I'm working on improving my health. I've been pretty active recently, I just hope I don't fall off the fitness train like I've done so many times before.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha hahahaha 

No

However I've been trying to walk more regularly after school


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm average and... not very fit in any way ><


----------

